# First Cycle - Sustanon 250



## Guile81 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,

  After more than 10 Years of hard training, I finally decided to go a step further by starting my First steroid cycle.

  I read a lot of post on this forum and I???ve learned tons of interesting and useful things on steroids cycle.

  Please check following:

*Stats:*

  Age: 29
  Lifting Experience: 11 years of serious training
  Weight / BF%: 
à Currently 180lbs / %18
à During Summer 165lbs / %12
  Height: 5???7??????
  Bench press: 300lbs
  Squat: 400lbs
  Diet: 
à Mass: 3500Kcal ??? 55%carb / 30% prot / 20% fat
  Cutting: 2000-2500Kcal - 40%carb / 50% prot / 10% fat

*Goal:*

  My goal is to keep a weight of around 180lbs with a body fat of around 12% with a denser look than currently. In fact, I never get my summer BF while having more than 165lbs. 

*Steroid cycle:*
  Week 1 ??? 8: 
  250mg Sustanon (1ml) /week - 2 equal injections per week
  25mg Proviron + 25mg Nolvadex/ day

  Week 10: 100mg clomid/day
  Week 11: 100mg clomid/day
  Week 12: 25mg clomid/day

*DIET* : 3000Kcal - 45% carb / 45% prot / 10% fat 

  Several questions about this cycle:

  1 ??? Does it sound a good first cycle according to my goal and keeping in mind that I want to minimize side effects?
  2 ??? Does my PCT look good?
  3 ??? I added Proviron and Nolvadex to minimize bloating and prevent gynecomastia. Your opinion?

  I want to avoid as much as possible sides effects that???s why I start this cycle with low dosage and only one coumpound.

  I know that most of you advise to take Dianabol as a kick-start. I do not like this possibility as I don???t want to use oral drugs. I had liver pains in the past and I???m afraid it could happen again and get worse.

  Thanks a lot in advance for your appreciated comments and advices.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 26, 2010)

Get rid of the Nolvadex and bring in an AI,

I would change PCT
to Clomid.
100,100,50,50

Need more than 3000 calories.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 26, 2010)

You have several mistakes here bro.....I'll list a few.

• BF% is too high to use AAS.
• Sustanon is a poor choice, pick a single ester test like cyp or enan.
• 250mg a week is too low, start with 500mg EW with a single ester test.
• Proviron is great stuff, I find it working best at 50mg ED.
• Don't use nolva.  Keep it on hand in case of an emergency.  Use clomid.
• Run an AI during the entire length of your cycle.
• Run HCG along side your cycle, that's if you don't want your balls to shrink.
• 3000 calories is far too little...aim for at least 5000.
• Protein intake should be about 1.5-2gr a day per body pound.
• 8 weeks is too short IMHO, aim for at least 10 weeks...12-16 would be better.

Again, lower your BF% before you start.  I don't see how you can have 18% bf and have 11 years of "serious training" under your belt.  How is that??  You should be well in the lower single digits with that much experience.



/V


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 26, 2010)

^^^Great advice right there. You'll be happy if you use E or C your first time. I used sust my first time and it hurt like a B.


----------



## Guile81 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for your advice.

  Here is my corrected cycle according your comments:

*Steroid cycle:*

Week 1 – 10: 
250mg Test E (1ml) /week - 2 equal injections per week
50mg Proviron + 0.5mg-1mg Arimidex or 25mg Aromasin daily
500iu HCG twice weekly.

  Nolvadex just in case.

Week 12: 100mg clomid/day + 20mg Aromasin 
Week 13: 100mg clomid/day + 20mg Aromasin
Week 14: 50mg clomid/day + 20mg Aromasin
  Week 15: 50mg clomid/day + 20mg Aromasin

*DIET* : 3500Kcal - 45% carb / 45% prot / 10% fat


Please correct if something is wrong.


I don't want to run more than 250mgs for a first cycle to avoid side effects and check how my body respond. 



Concerning mu body fat, it's an average value measured by _scale_-impedancemeter. I think I'm below as I can clearly see my abs and my veins when I'm pumping.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 26, 2010)

Guile81 said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Here is my corrected cycle according your comments:
> 
> ...



You got quality advice from blaze and Z. Cals need to be 4k at a minimum, and lower your on-cycle aromasin to 12.5/day.

-T


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 26, 2010)

Guile81 said:


> I don't want to run more than 250mgs for a first cycle to avoid side effects and check how my body respond.



Sust has a _far_ greater chance of giving you adverse side effects than any other kind of test.  It's a myth that sust is better than other forms of test, some think it's "stronger" because it has more than one kind of ester attached.  Wrong.

And as for not wanting to go over 250mg a week, that's a huge mistake and a total waste of cash, time, and shutting down.  When you start taking test, your body shuts down the production of your own natural test.  It's not worth shutting down your natural test production for a lousy 250mg.  You won't even get a pimple on your ass with that dose.  I've helped train lots of guys over the years....500mg EW is the ideal starting point.  Anything less is a waste.  Let some of the other vets chime in if you don't want to take my word bro.  Good luck.



/V


----------



## TwisT (Dec 26, 2010)

victorz06 said:


> it's not worth shutting down your natural test production for a lousy 250mgs....500mg ew is the ideal starting point.  Anything less is a waste.



+1


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 26, 2010)

TwisT said:


> *From our new Elite AAS Section:
> _________________________
> 
> Beginner Cycle #1 - Mass by TwisT
> ...




The dbol is optional, but as you can see....500mg is what the norm is.


/V


----------



## pdog781 (Dec 26, 2010)

A 10 week cycle of just 250 mg test E ? Since Test E isnt even noticeable until around week 4. You'll be halfway through this cycle before you realize you've been wasting your time IMHO


----------



## Right On (Dec 26, 2010)

Im with Victorz06


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 26, 2010)

If you're going to do it, let's do it. Throw some dbol in there and bump it up to 500mg/wk. You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Powodzenie (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea 250 per week is really nothing u need at least 500 mg week plus in the middle of cycle dbol it up at least 50 mg a day for 4 weeks in the middle.  You know if your worried about the side u shouldn't be doing AAS.  Been doing it for about 4 years never any sides my blood work has been better and better since i have been AAS.


----------



## Guile81 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for you advice guys. Especially VictorZ06.

You have long experience and I will follow your recommandations.

*Steroid cycle:*

Week 1 – 10: 
500mg Test E (1ml) /week - 2 equal injections per week
50mg Proviron + 0.5mg-1mg Arimidex or 12.5mg Aromasin daily
500iu HCG twice weekly.
   Week 1 - 5: 25mg D-bol/day

  Nolvadex just in case.

Week 12: 100mg clomid/day + 20mg Aromasin 
Week 13: 100mg clomid/day + 20mg Aromasin
Week 14: 50mg clomid/day + 20mg Aromasin
  Week 15: 50mg clomid/day + 20mg Aromasin

*DIET* : 4000Kcal - 45% carb / 45% prot (1.5-2gr perpound) / 10% fat

1 - What if I do not have HCG and AI on my hand? I ask my local supplier and it seems hard to get it.
2 - Is the Kcalories ratio correct according my goal? 
3 - any other advices regarding PCT?


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 27, 2010)

Bro your body fat is too high. Try to trim it to 15% at least before you start a cycle or you're going to have a lot of estrogen problems. Personally I like sustanon for bulking. But that's just me being masochistic and like injecting EOD lol.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 27, 2010)

Guile81 said:


> Thanks for you advice guys. Especially VictorZ06.
> 
> You have long experience and I will follow your recommandations.
> 
> ...




It's looking better.  You may want to dose the AI a little lower....same dose, just EOD.  If you notice bloating or water retention, bump the AI up some more.  As for the HCG, it's not needed.  It does help in many ways, and it will prevent testicular atrophy.  Some guys don't use it.....but some guys don't mind having balls turn into the size of raisins.  I use it and I won't ever run a cycle without an AI.  Good luck.




/V


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 27, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> You have several mistakes here bro.....I'll list a few.
> 
> ??? BF% is too high to use AAS.
> ??? Sustanon is a poor choice, pick a single ester test like cyp or enan.
> ...


 
Man if I had a dollar for every time Ive seen Vic give this great advice for a new or first cycle thread..... I would be rich by now. He knows his shit so listen to him!


----------



## Guile81 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you guys.

I miss the AI and HCG so I'll try to find it before starting the cycle.

I'll keep you informed step by step.

Thanks again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> 500mg EW is the ideal starting point. Anything less is a waste. Let some of the other vets chime in if you don't want to take my word bro. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 
my opinion on this may not have much support, but I would rather take 2mls of Sus E5D than split it. 

This way the esters kick in one after another in a cascade effect, and youre actually starting to get enough of the shorter esters to make a difference.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 28, 2010)

Since the OP stated he wants a "denser" appearance, what do the vets think about him incorporating Halotestin 20-40mg ED during the second half of the cycle?  Since Halo is great for a voluminizing effect and increases actual muscle density maybe he would prefer this lool versus a D-bol puffy appearance?  Just figure'd I'd throw this out there for opinions; especially since Halo would have a better effect on lowering his BF.


----------



## Guile81 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I got my stuff today. Evertything is fine expected that I did not get TEST E but Andropren 275mg from British Dragon (No other Test available at the moment).

I'm concerned because as far as I know, BD has not manufactured any products in years. old batches were made 5 or more years ago,  and expiry period of their products is not more than 3 Years. So I assume the products currently offered on the market are 100%  counterfeits, regardless of the source.

Manufacturing date is : 08/2008
Use by : 08/2013

Your thoughts?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure but I read that BD issues were handled after their bust and they are operating once again. If you really want to know, send it to a lab and get it tested. Or I may be thinking of a different ugl so this may not apply. Maybe restart a new thread asking about BD as this one is a different topic and you'll prob get less responses.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 28, 2010)

BD is up and running again, and from what I was told the products are excellent.  Still, there are dozens if not hundreds of other UGL labs that still use BD labels.  The new bottles have different labels than the older ones.









/V


----------



## Guile81 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, I read it as well on BD official website.

Should I give it back to my supplier and ask for another brand or should I keep it anyhow?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 28, 2010)

Guile81 said:


> Yes, I read it as well on BD official website.
> 
> Should I give it back to my supplier and ask for another brand or should I keep it anyhow?



It's hit or miss.  No way to tell aside from the consistency/honesty of your source.  There are many UGL companies that put BD labels on them and are still GTG.  Some are over/under dosed.



/V


----------



## Guile81 (Jan 7, 2011)

One question - can I start HCG two or three weeks after my first injection? I'm not sure this stuff is helpful during the firsts weeks.


----------

